

Microsoft Is Bringing Its BUILD Developer Event Back To San Francisco - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/12/microsoft-is-bringing-its-build-developer-event-back-to-san-francisco-in-april-of-2014

======
chris-at
Well, IMHO they won't get anyone back until they figure out where they
actually want to be going.

